#  >  > Non Asia Travel Forums >  >  > Travel the World Travellers Tales Forum >  >  The Pantanal, Brazil

## misskit

These are photos taken in Brazil in October 2007. My husband and I went to film jaguar at a cattle ranch near Campo Grande.



So first photos of the city of Campo Grande.

The airport.



Around town.


A view of Campo Grande from our hotel room.




Night market


Some Indian kids

----------


## misskit

Now we are packed to leave for the countryside.



Some photos from around the ranch.

----------


## natalie8

Nice ones, misskit. More please.  :Smile:

----------


## misskit

^Thank you. 


Now for the jaguar hunt. 

We needed to find a place where the cats were coming regularly.

Watering holes were good places.



[QUOTE][



We also had to locate the carcasses of cattle which the jaguars had killed during the night. They cats would come back for two or three nights to feed on them.




We used dogs also to find the jaguar.



ATVs in the search.

Look how muddy that place was getting. 

I didn't get to go on the ATV. I was the 4WD truck driver and had to follow them around. It was great fun.



We even went up in an airplane to spot carcasses on the ground. 



The dogs went this day. They were a mess when they got back from tracking.

----------


## jandajoy

terrific stuff.

more please.

----------


## misskit

My husband sat out in a blind, by himself, watching over the kill on several nights. He was successful in filming a mother jaguar and two cubs one night. On another day he filmed a male jaguar bathing in a lagoon.


The next group of photos are of a hunt using dogs. The scientist working with us on this project had a female jaguar with a radio collar which needed the batteries replaced. We went with him and filmed what he was doing.

This all happened very fast and was not photographed.

We woke at 3 am to go out. We met up with a couple of cowboys on horseback and a truckload of dogs.



We went out to the area where the cat had last been spotted and located her direction by her radio collar.

I waited in the truck while the dogs, horses, and crew ran off into the jungle.

A while later I got a call on the radio to bring the truck with the equipment to them.

When I got there they had caught not one, but two jaguar. You can see the dart in one's backside.

The female cat with the collar had a boyfriend visiting at the time of the chase. They both were chased up a tree by the dogs, then darted by the scientist.

Changing the battery and collecting samples of blood.

Weighing the big male.

 Brazil crew group photo.
Notice both cats have on collars in this photo.


BIG kitty.


That's all from that trip. Hope you enjoyed.

----------


## kingwilly

> That's all from that trip. Hope you enjoyed.


from 2007, about bladdy time you gave us a trip report!  :Wink:  

great stuff and thanks. 

mind if I ask, are you and your husbands research scientists ?

----------


## misskit

^No research, only photography and video.

----------


## sabang

Magnificent cats- are jaguars protected species in the Pantanal?

----------


## natalie8

> mind if I ask, are you and your husbands research scientists ?


I was going to ask that too.

----------


## Stinky

Great stuff misskit  :Smile:

----------


## misskit

> Magnificent cats- are jaguars protected species in the Pantanal?


Yes, they are. The owner of the ranch participates in a jaguar conservation project and allows this scientist to keep track of the jaguar living in the area and those passing through. There are not only jaguar, but puma also killing the livestock. The ranch owner loses many animals to the cats but absorbs the losses.

In case someone got the wrong idea, those jaguar are only sedated, not dead. After the samples were gathered, we all left except one brave soul, who stayed there in the brush to make sure they woke up and were OK.

----------


## Cujo

Great thread thanks for sharing. Beautiful animals.
Hope they enjoyed the drugs.

----------


## Yemen

Great. Thanks Misskit.

----------


## S Landreth

> The owner of the ranch participates in a jaguar conservation project and allows this scientist to keep track of the jaguar living in the area and those passing through. There are not only jaguar, but puma also killing the livestock. The ranch owner loses many animals to the cats but absorbs the losses.


Nice program/pictures and thread

----------


## Bangyai

Thanks for posting MK. Very interesting and better late than never  :Smile:

----------


## Nokturnal

Excellent thread! Many thanks to you folks... I'm quite envious of your jobs!

----------


## misskit

> better late than never


I found the memory stick while cleaning out my desk. :Very Happy:

----------


## Lorenzo

Much cleaner than Thailand

----------


## misskit

Clean and orderly. Utility lines are buried in nearly all areas Campo Grande. One can walk down the sidewalk without twisting an ankle or having to walk around motorcycles and squid vendors.

Campo Grande is also home to the largest Japanese enclave outside of Japan.

----------


## natalie8

Great info, MK. I've only heard recently about the Japanese in South America.

----------


## patsycat

Great thread, thanks!!

Beautiful cats!!

----------


## Amina

> Originally Posted by Bangyai
> 
>  better late than never
> 
> 
> I found the memory stick while cleaning out my desk.


Miss Kit,
Now you can see how beneficial "long term storage" is! - Lol .... 
We really enjoyed the thread and the wonderful photos of Brazil and the Jaguars. The two cats lying side by side clearly depict how different each animal's spotting pattern really is! Super photos - I'm giving you all "Greens" - Keep em coming - Thanks.
Amina  :Smile: 
P.S. BTW - How was your itinerary from Chiang Mai to Brazil, and which carrier did you utilize to get there?

----------


## misskit

^ Thanks Amina.




> How was your itinerary from Chiang Mai to Brazil, and which carrier did you utilize to get there?


Chiang Mai to Bangkok on Bangkok Airways
Delta to Tokyo, then to Atlanta, then on to Sao Paulo.
TAM Sao Paulo to Campo Grande

It's not like I made the whole trip in one go. I stopped a few days in Tokyo and Atlanta to visit family on the way to and back.

----------


## Boon Mee

> Clean and orderly. Utility lines are buried in nearly all areas Campo Grande. One can walk down the sidewalk without twisting an ankle or having to walk around motorcycles and squid vendors.
> 
> Campo Grande is also home to the largest Japanese enclave outside of Japan.


Great stuff mk - nice photos! :Smile: 

Campo Grande is indeed a lot cleaner than the states to the south.  I thought there were more Japanese in Sao Paulo?  Huge emigration from Japan before WW2

In terms of most rapid way to get to Brazil, I found Emirates from BKK to Dubai onward to Sao Paulo the quickest.

----------


## misskit

> I thought there were more Japanese in Sao Paulo?


That may be so. It would make more sense. I was just repeating what the local Japanese told me in Campo Grande. Campo Grande area is still basically frontier, so maybe some Japanese left Sao Paulo for there more recently?





> Emirates from BKK to Dubai onward to Sao Paulo the quickest.


Would have never thought of that one. KL to Mexico City to Sao Paulo was what I was thinking. 

Anyway, I have things to do and people to see in both Atlanta and Tokyo, so kill two birds with one stone.

----------


## CarolThompson

Really wonderful picture of Pantanal Brazil the largest wetland in the world.. For adventurous people it would like to be there one of the Brazil tourist attractions.. Plus i love the jungle cats....

----------

